
Tracking Inconsistencies in Jupyter Notebooks - the_watcher
https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/friggeri/notebooks/blob/master/tracking_inconsistencies_in_notebooks.ipynb
======
ggm
...or you could define in system (ie embedded in jupyters engine) a state
variable per cell, with time order monoticity and require sequencing as an
option between cells? Dependency chaining by time. Makefiles. Failed on NFS
but otherwise normal and understood.

